# Java sous Xcode 3.2 ?



## Superboy58 (23 Avril 2010)

Salut à tous, 

Tout est dans le titre, j'aimerai faire un projet Java sous Xcode 3.2 et je ne trouve plus comment faire alors que c'était très simple dans les anciennes versions. 

D'après ce que j'ai pu voir sur certains site, ce ne serait plus possible nativement (pouvez vous confirmer) mais existe t-il une solution de contournement à ce problème ?


----------



## Fingah (23 Avril 2010)

hum hum ... disons que Xcode et Java c'est pas le grand amour

de toute facon je te conseille de te tourner vers NetBeans (http://netbeans.org/downloads/index.html) qui etant multi-plateforme beneficie d'une large communaute d'utilisateurs (donc plus de conseils)

sinon tu lances Xcode puis dans le menu Window->Organizer->New (en bas le +) et il y a un menu Java


----------

